# كتاب حول الهندسة الوصفية



## Eng. Lutfi (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*سلامات يا جماعة... و كل رمضان و إنتو بخير....

أنا منزل مادة Descriptive Geometry.... و بحاجة لكتاب يناقش هذا الموضوع...

شكراً لتعاونكم مسبقاً....​*


----------



## abokassas (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*احمد*

انا بلغنى ان فية برنامج شرح كامل صوت وصورة يشرح الهندسة الوصفية ويباع فى الاسواق وفيه شرح لجميع النقاط


----------



## abokassas (3 نوفمبر 2007)

انا الدكتور احمد القصاص 
انا قمت بعمل برنامج كمبيوتر كامل لشرح منهج الهندسة الوصفية ابتداء من الاسقاط العمودى والنقطة مرورا بالمستقيم والمستوى والموضع والاسقاط المساعد والقياس ثم الدائرة والكرة وكثيرات السطوح وذلك بالاشتراك مع شركة كمبيوتر infinity وفية شرح كامل صوت وصورة وخطوة بخطوة اداء جميع العمليات حيث يتمتع البرنامج بالشرح المستمر لكل خطوة على حدة وهو اول برنامج فى العالم العربى يؤدى هذا الاسلوب والشرح العلمى المفصل وفية خبرة السنين وامتنى ان يوفقنى الله ويساعد جميع الطلاب وسيكون موجود فى جميع المكتبات امام كليات الهندسة على مستوى مصر لمن يرغب فى شراءه


----------



## قحطان العابدي (4 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم أنا أستاذ في كلية الهندسة وأحتاج كتاب على الهندسة الوصفية أو محاضرات يكون فيها صوت وصورة ولكم الشكر والتقدير


----------



## قحطان العابدي (4 نوفمبر 2007)

عزيزي الدكتور أحمد القصاص أنا تدريسي في إحدى كليات الهندسة العراقية أرجو أن تزودني ببرنامج الكومبيوتر على الهندسة الوصفية أو مايمكن أن أستفاد منه ولك الشكر والتقدير


----------



## arch1 (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*من زمان كنا محتاجين الاضافة دي*

الاخ الاكبر سيادة الدكتور المحترم / احمد القصاص:13: 
اولا : جزاك الله كل خير
وكم بلغت بي السعادة حدها حينما وجدت هذه الرسالة بخصوص الهندسة الوصفية
حيث لدي مقرر لتدريسه هنا في جامعة 7 اكتوبر / ليبيا
واقول :
من زمان كنا محتاجين الاضافة دي
وبخاصة لمن هم في محك تدريسها لاول مرة
واخيرا لحضرتك وللاخوة الزملاء بالكلية سلاماتي الحارة:55: 
الدكتور / اسامة عبدالنبي قنبر
مدرس بقسم الهندسة المعمارية
جامعة طنطا


----------



## saded (9 مارس 2008)

هنا شرح مبسط للهندسة الوصفية:
http://www.sona3.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1869


----------



## abokassas (11 مارس 2008)

انا يا جماعة فى خدمتكم جميعا وارجو ان اسهل على الناس هذا العلم لما حبانا الله من نعمة لفهمه ولكن المشكلة ان الكتاب المؤلف والخاص بى هو فى دار نشر مكتبة الانجلو المصرية ويسوق عبر البلاد العربية والغربية www.anglo-egyptian.com وهوموجود باسم الهندسة الوصفية, اما البرنامج فقد انتجته مع شركة infinity وموقعها www.ims-eg.com وفية نموزج من البرنامج فى قطاع البرامج الخاصة. وانا على اتم الاستعداد التحاور مع الجميع ومناقشة الموضوعات وكذلك تحميل بعض فصول الكتاب .


----------



## abokassas (11 مارس 2008)

قحطان العابدي قال:


> عزيزي الدكتور أحمد القصاص أنا تدريسي في إحدى كليات الهندسة العراقية أرجو أن تزودني ببرنامج الكومبيوتر على الهندسة الوصفية أو مايمكن أن أستفاد منه ولك الشكر والتقدير



انا يا جماعة فى خدمتكم جميعا وارجو ان اسهل على الناس هذا العلم لما حبانا الله من نعمة لفهمه ولكن المشكلة ان الكتاب المؤلف والخاص بى هو فى دار نشر مكتبة الانجلو المصرية ويسوق عبر البلاد العربية والغربية www.anglo-egyptian.com وهوموجود باسم الهندسة الوصفية, اما البرنامج فقد انتجته مع شركة infinity وموقعها www.ims-eg.com وفية نموزج من البرنامج فى قطاع البرامج الخاصة. وانا على اتم الاستعداد التحاور مع الجميع ومناقشة الموضوعات وكذلك تحميل بعض فصول الكتاب


----------



## Eng. Lutfi (9 أبريل 2008)

saded قال:


> هنا شرح مبسط للهندسة الوصفية:
> http://www.sona3.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1869



شكراً لك...

أنا تخرجت و لله الحمد و كان اللي كان....

شكراً عالمساعدة... و إن شاء الله يستفيد منها غيري...


----------



## masa_arch2010 (16 أبريل 2008)

انا بصراحه معنديش كتب للهندسه الوصفيه كنت نفسى اساعد بجد


----------



## هدى معماري (17 أبريل 2008)

انا اسفه ماعندي كتب عن الهندسه الوصفيه لو كان معي ما بتأخر


----------



## نور الكنعاني (17 أبريل 2008)

الى الدكتور المحترم احمد القصاص انا طالبة سنة اولى وبحاجة الى اي شي خاص بالوصفية علما اني بسوريا ارجو المساعدة


----------



## احمدصالح800 (5 يونيو 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مايزنر (7 يونيو 2008)

الأخت نور، هناك كتاب اسمه الهندسة الوصفية كان يدرس في جامعة دمشق وكان يدرسه الأستاذ المهندس الكبير نزيه الكواكبي ولكن المادة حذفت من المنهاج (وهذا خطأ كبير) قد تجدينه عند أحد طلاب السنة الثانية بجامعة دمشق...


----------



## عبدالرقيب (14 ديسمبر 2008)

اريد المساعدة في الحصول على كتاب باللغة الانجليزية Descriptive Geometry


----------



## حسن خليفة عثمان (30 أبريل 2009)

أنا أستاذ جامعى وأحتاج لماده معربة فى الهندسة الوصفية ، سواء كانت كتب أو برامج حاسوبية .
ولكم شكرى


----------



## عبدالرقيب (30 أبريل 2009)

اين الكتاب؟Where is the book


----------



## حسن مشهور (30 أبريل 2009)

حسن خليفة عثمان قال:


> أنا أستاذ جامعى وأحتاج لماده معربة فى الهندسة الوصفية ، سواء كانت كتب أو برامج حاسوبية .
> ولكم شكرى


 
الأخ الدكتور/ حسن خليفة المحترم
للأسف لا توجد كتب كثيرة باللغة العربية عن الهندسة الوصفية . ما إستـطعت الحصول عليه هو هذا الكتاب . أرجو أن يكون مفيداً .
(الكتاب موجود في هذه الوصلة: http://www.4shared.com/dir/13860075/210c1f17/sharing.html)

وجدت أيضاً هذه العناوين لأساتذة أفاضل لهم إسهاماتهم في المجال ، كذلك عنوان مكتبة الأنجلو المصرية وبها كتاب الدكتور/ القصاص :
http://www.swaida.com/index.php?news=2140
http://www.arabscientist.org/arabic/page/942/
http://www.anglo-egyptian.com/innerpage.asp?SubCategoryID=581&ParentCategoryID=247&ParentCategoryName=%C7%E1%E5%E4%CF%D3%C9

وبالتوفيق


----------



## هلال أسلامك (29 مايو 2009)

شبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب بدي بحث بالهندسه الوصفيه


----------



## ashf40 (6 أغسطس 2009)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## عبدالرقيب (8 أغسطس 2009)

Thankssssssssss but Where this book?


----------



## hasanisawi (17 أغسطس 2009)

*الهندسة الوصفية في الموسوعة العربية*

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/هندسة_وصفية


----------



## zyadku (4 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا@ جزيلاً@


----------



## hatem salam (10 ديسمبر 2009)

thankssssss


----------



## A_Talaat (27 يناير 2010)

abokassas قال:


> انا الدكتور احمد القصاص
> انا قمت بعمل برنامج كمبيوتر كامل لشرح منهج الهندسة الوصفية ابتداء من الاسقاط العمودى والنقطة مرورا بالمستقيم والمستوى والموضع والاسقاط المساعد والقياس ثم الدائرة والكرة وكثيرات السطوح وذلك بالاشتراك مع شركة كمبيوتر infinity وفية شرح كامل صوت وصورة وخطوة بخطوة اداء جميع العمليات حيث يتمتع البرنامج بالشرح المستمر لكل خطوة على حدة وهو اول برنامج فى العالم العربى يؤدى هذا الاسلوب والشرح العلمى المفصل وفية خبرة السنين وامتنى ان يوفقنى الله ويساعد جميع الطلاب وسيكون موجود فى جميع المكتبات امام كليات الهندسة على مستوى مصر لمن يرغب فى شراءه



ربنا يوفقك يا دكتور انا طالب عندك في الكليه على فكره

:14::14:


----------



## الجمل1 (1 أغسطس 2010)

*حبيبى د القصاص*

اذيك يا دكتور كل سنة وانت طيب تلميذك احمد الجمل اشتغلت معاك فى الكلية فى سكاشن الرسم والوصفية واحشنى والله أنا شغال دلوقتى مهندس استشارى فى المقاولات فى التكيف ومكافحة الحريق والاعمال الصحية والاسانسيرات و اختبارات اللحام حاولت اكلمك على تليفونك القديم ياريت تكتبلى رقم تليفونك او تكلمنى على 0106631001 وشكرا جزيلا على كل ما تعلمناه من سيادتكم


----------



## abokassas (1 أغسطس 2010)

الزميل احمد الجمل 
من زمان لم اعرف اخبارك اولا الكتاب فى مكتبة الانجلو المصرية بالقاهرة ش شريف ثانيا انتى واحشنى وعامة ارقام تليفونى هى 0121793573و 0142990255 وفى انتظار اتصالك. د.م احمد القصاص


----------



## king-kimo (28 يناير 2011)

تسلموا والله علي جمع الروابط ديه


----------

